# Mobo for Intel Core i7 3770 3rd Gen?



## riders4siam (Aug 20, 2012)

Guys, need some help in choosing Motherboard for Core i7 3770 3rd generation processor intend for gaming and some video convertion. Also mention the vendor where i could get those.
Here's a listed Board that i knew:
GIGABYTE GA- Z77P-D3
GIGABYTE GA- Z77M-D3H
GIGABYTE GA- H77-DS3H
GIGABYTE H77M- D3H

Gonna use my old Saphire HD6850 grahics card with it.
Budget = 10K


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

You won't be getting any Gigabyte board that easily. Flipkart have 2 of them in their stock, but I shoudl warn you that you may face problem during RMA due to lack of new boards at that time.
As you are using non-K processor, I should tell you that you don't need Z77 chipset based board.
Any H67 or H77 board will go the work.
One of the very reliable choice is:
IntelDH67-CL @5.5K
As your budget is 10K, I would like to suggest you another better board:
Asus P8H77-V @9.6K


----------



## LakshayX (Aug 21, 2012)

Extend your budget a bit n buy Asus Maximus V Gene..z77 n ROG line ..one of the best gaming motherboard out there..coz u have an awesome CPU so better put it to full use..n u can hook it up with GTX 680 anytime


----------



## riders4siam (Aug 21, 2012)

d6bmg : Thanks for your advice, but will the Asus board support 3rd gen processor. I'm not really clear.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 21, 2012)

riders4siam said:


> d6bmg : Thanks for your advice, but will the Asus board support 3rd gen processor. I'm not really clear.



Yes, all the boards I've posted in my previous post, will support all the 3rd Gen i3/i5/i7 processors. 

About your query for only Asus: H77 chipset is made for 3rd Gen processors.


----------

